# Sick Betta AGAIN



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

My female betta has been sick for a year now.
Her symptoms were her eyes getting bulgy and cloudy (popeye?)
I have tried dozens of meds, daily water changes, espom salts, aquarium salts, etc etc etc...nothing worked.
Furan-2 originally seemed to give the best results, but then her condition came back right away.
Since then, nothing worked, and to avoid further stress for her I left her like this.
She's been doing great since then, 80% blind but eating tons and being quite active.

A week ago her left cheek/bottom gill plate started to swell,
I started doing small daily waterchanges but didn't medicate her.
Yesterday at night I noticed her swimming around like crazy.
It looks like she either rammed herself into something, or that she's got some serious infection.








Some of her scales on her cheek are missing and it looks bloody,
her eye is not looking good at all either, and the swelling is getting worst.
She's getting lethargic and is showing less interest in food.

I'm doing daily 15%/20% water changes and adding 1 capful of stressguard daily in her 12G tank.
Not sure if I should medicate her or just see if she can make it on her own...

Any advice appreciated!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

A better photo attached here


----------

